
DigitalOcean: Back to Linode for Me (2013) - dogweather
https://dogsnog.blog/2013/12/26/linode-vs-digitalocean-linode-wins-for-me/
======
dogweather
I had hidden this post because of D.O.'s response to me and promise to do
better, even though their status page never reflected the problems.

I re-enabled it and am posting because it's apparently still relevant, seeing
the poor customer service here:

"Digital Ocean Killed Our Company"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20064169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20064169)

~~~
exabrial
How is your experience with Linode? After seeing that incident, we held an
emergency meeting to bring in another cloud provider.

~~~
dogweather
Still top-notch, over all these years. 100% professional handling and
communication.

